# Multitasking



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

*LO STUDIO *

*Il nostro cervello non è fatto *
*per il multitasking*

*La suddivisione dei compiti fra gli emisferi cerebrali suggerisce che non si possano svolgere più di due compiti alla volta senza il rischio di agire in modo inappropriato *

LO STUDIO 
Il nostro cervello non è fatto 
per il multitasking
La suddivisione dei compiti fra gli emisferi cerebrali suggerisce che non si possano svolgere più di due compiti alla volta senza il rischio di agire in modo inappropriato 

*MILANO –* La tendenza un po’schizofrenica del multitasking non è nella natura dell’uomo e il massimo che il cervello può arrivare a sostenere sono due mansioni alla volta: lo sostiene uno studio condotto da Etienne Koechlin della Ecole Normale Supérieure di Parigi . 
*GESTIONE SIMULTANEA DEI COMPITI - *Allattare il bimbo mentre si scrive un articolo, nel frattempo rispondere al telefono e mettersi d’accordo con un’amica per un caffè e, contemporaneamente, mandare un’e-mail. Il tutto mentre si ascolta uno splendido pezzo musicale appena scaricato. È l’era del multitasking, che secondo gli esperti porta alla concentratio interrupta (ovvero la disattenzione intermittente suscitata dal perenne bombardamento mediatico). Si fa una cosa e, grazie (o per colpa di) alle nuove tecnologie si possono portare avanti altri tre/quattro compiti. Ma la domanda è: fa bene? E se anche facesse bene, sarebbe naturale per l’essere umano? 
*TROPPE COSE INSIEME -* La risposta arriva dai ricercatori francesi, che hanno osservato e studiato un campione di 32 volontari, affidando loro prima un compito e successivamente due compiti differenti ma simili. I volontari sono stati osservati nel corso dell’esperimento con la risonanza magnetica e i ricercatori hanno notato che, mentre nello svolgimento di un’unica mansione venivano coinvolte più zone neurali di entrambi gli emisferi cerebrali, nello svolgimento di più funzioni *il cervello si divideva a metà, deputando a ciascun emisfero un incarico. In particolare il lobo frontale, che è la parte del cervello deputata alle funzioni esecutive, non può adempiere a più di due compiti. *





*LIMITI NATURALI - *«Il tipo di esperimento eseguito, su un campione di individui destri e nessun mancino e con due compiti da portare a termine che erano simili tra loro», dicono i ricercatori sulla rivista «Science», «non consente di dire se la divisione dei compiti tra i due emisferi sia casuale o dipenda dal tipo di operazione e dalla dominanza di un emisfero su un altro. Ma i risultati dello studio suggeriscono che il lobo frontale, che ha funzioni esecutive, è limitato a svolgere al massimo due compiti nello stesso momento. *«Ecco perché la gente prende spesso decisioni irrazionali quando fa più di due cose insieme»,* spiega Koechlin: «Possiamo cucinare e stare al telefono, ma non possiamo per natura provare a leggere anche il giornale». *Lo studio suggerisce anche che non esagerare nel multitasking è una buona regola non solo per le cose da fare, ma anche per quelle da pensare. Come il nostro cervello non è fatto (se non a un caro prezzo e con dubbi risultati) per fare troppe cose in una volta, così non è predisposto nemmeno per pensare a troppe cose: anche le scelte devono essere prese su due opzioni alla volta. *
Emanuela Di Pasqua
*16 aprile 2010*(ultima modifica: 17 aprile 2010)
http://www.corriere.it/salute/10_ap...ng_eabbf244-494d-11df-af35-00144f02aabe.shtml

*************************************************************​Meditiamo e facciamolo...su una cosa alla volta...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Aprile 2010)

*Mò moo spiego...*

Dici che è per questo che il mio sta andando in pappa?!?! :carneval:


...e mò aspettiamo il coro...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2010)

Ma poi, chi ce lo fare?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2010)

Sai che novità - l'ho sempre saputo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

L'ho postato perché inerente al tema.
Chi conduce una doppia vita non è nelle condizioni di compliere vere scelte consapevoli e meditate.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho postato perché inerente al tema.
> Chi conduce una doppia vita non è nelle condizioni di compliere vere scelte consapevoli e meditate.


Mi trovo in questa situazione continuamente - per lavoro sono costretto al multitask. Che in realtà si traduce in stato confusionale, seguito dallo svolgimento delle attività in monotask dopo il coordinamento e "spegnimento" dei fattori che inducono l'impossibilità di comprendere fino in fondo le singole entità


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho postato perché inerente al tema.
> Chi conduce una doppia vita non è nelle condizioni di compliere vere scelte consapevoli e meditate.





Admin ha detto:


> Mi trovo in questa situazione continuamente - per lavoro sono costretto al multitask. Che in realtà *si traduce in stato confusionale, seguito dallo svolgimento delle attività in monotask dopo il coordinamento e "spegnimento" dei fattori che inducono l'impossibilità di comprendere fino in fondo le singole entità*


Son più portato a pensarla come Giovanni: da un iniziale stato confusionale (in cui si cerca di mantenere in precario equilibrio tutto) si arriva poi a coordinare in monotask le varie situazioni...fino alla soluzione in un modo (chiusura) o nell'altro (prosecuzione su un equilibrio stabile/bigamia) o altro ancora (separazione/divorzio definitivo)...


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

In realtà siamo multi threading ma non multi tasking.
Nel senso che dato un problema inerente in quello abbiamo più possibilità di azione permesse nello stesso tempo dal nostro cervello, possiamo pensare più soluzioni e così via, ma se proviamo a risolvere due cose semplici totalmente diverse e non inerenti l'una con l'altra andiamo in crisi e quindi dobbiamo porci in sequenza le cose.
Poi si sa che le connessioni dei due emisferi cerebrali siano più sviluppati nelle donne che sono capaci di più cose nel medesimo istante, ma essendo il cervello maschile e quello femminile praticamente pari alla fine più cose si fanno più le risorse vengono a mancare.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In realtà siamo multi threading ma non multi tasking.
> Nel senso che dato un problema inerente in quello abbiamo più possibilità di azione permesse nello stesso tempo dal nostro cervello, possiamo pensare più soluzioni e così via, ma se proviamo a risolvere due cose semplici totalmente diverse e non inerenti l'una con l'altra andiamo in crisi e quindi dobbiamo porci in sequenza le cose.
> Poi si sa che le connessioni dei due emisferi cerebrali siano più sviluppati nelle donne che sono capaci di più cose nel medesimo istante, ma essendo il cervello maschile e quello femminile praticamente pari alla fine più cose si fanno più le risorse vengono a mancare.



Ed ecco l'animo nerd venire alla luce! :mrgreen:


----------

